# Brigata Antiterorista G17L



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Recently purchased a 2nd generation Glock 17L #BZG*** that was apparently a foreign police sidearm. Anyone know how I can get any background on this gun?


----------



## GSD17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Call GLOCK and give them the serial number.

770-432-1202


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

glockgod said:


> Recently purchased a 2nd generation Glock 17L #BZG*** that was apparently a foreign police sidearm. Anyone know how I can get any background on this gun?


It's "Brigada Antiterorista"... Googled... and found this information:

http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=11491103

(disclaimer--I'm not representing or advertising another forum, just posting this to provide the info I found)​
Apparently, there were 2,000 made in Austria for the Romanian Intelligence Service. Hope this helps...!


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

That helps out wonderfully! Thank you for sharing the link!


----------

